# SpySweeper 6.0.2.39 & BackUp



## silverdude (Dec 3, 2008)

Inside SpySweeper

I cancelled my Back Up account...never did do a backup.

I want to know how to go into Spy Sweeper program and disable Back UP.

I am still getting 2 BackUp Pop Up - Splash Screen Menus of Backup when I start up computer.

I do not want this part (BackUp) of the Spy Sweeper program to startup when I startup my computer.

I want all the BackUp features removed and definately don't want Backup to run at beginning of startup of computer.

Thank you for your consideration and assistance,


----------

